# Chocolate



## Kaylz (Dec 12, 2016)

I'm sorry we may be diabetics but we still deserve chocolate who's with me haha, anyway I'm on 4 squares of 85% green and blacks at the moment but anyone got any other decent chocolate recommendations, anything welcome - single chocolates, truffles, bars etc I do often make my own truffles but that just tempts me to use the leftover double cream in my cuppy (or even worse dip a teaspoon in the tub if I'm anywhere near the fridge) oops lol  x


----------



## Martin Canty (Dec 12, 2016)

Chocolate has never been a problem for me, I can totally resist the stuff (but I don't have a sweet tooth).... My non-D wife, on the other hand, will devour the stuff by the case given half a chance.


----------



## Robin (Dec 12, 2016)

The co-op do a really nice 85% ( well, I prefer it to green and blacks anyway, and it's usually cheaper).
These days I've graduated to Lindt 90%. It's an acquired taste, though.


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 12, 2016)

Robin said:


> The co-op do a really nice 85% ( well, I prefer it to green and blacks anyway, and it's usually cheaper).
> These days I've graduated to Lindt 90%. It's an acquired taste, though.


Will have to have a look for that next time I'm near a Co-Op, I've always been a dark dark chocolate fan so I'm ok there it's just finding a shop round here that sells the stuff haha x


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Dec 12, 2016)

Tesco do a range called Chocologic, which is made with Erythritol and Stevia and tastes really great and is very cheap.


----------



## Robin (Dec 12, 2016)

If you try that, best do it when you haven't got anywhere to be in the next few hours, in case it gives you the runs. Someone gave me some sugar free Turron last Christmas, which contained the dreaded polyols, and I was fine with it, as I have a cast iron digestive system( though I thought it gave it a nasty aftertaste) but it does have an unfortunate effect on some people.


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Dec 12, 2016)

Robin said:


> If you try that, best do it when you haven't got anywhere to be in the next few hours, in case it gives you the runs. Someone gave me some sugar free Turron last Christmas, which contained the dreaded polyols, and I was fine with it, as I have a cast iron digestive system( though I thought it gave it a nasty aftertaste) but it does have an unfortunate effect on some people.



Actually, I was quite surprised, because as well as polyols, it also contains inulin, which is generally regarded as a good thing to eat (present in pulses like lentils). It's also a major component of Jerusalem Artichoke and the last time I had that - I had a very restless night, during which I was pretty sure something was going to burst out of my abdomen like happened to John Hurt in Alien. Eventually I released enough gas to power a small town for weeks. 
However, even with Inulin and the Erythrinol - not a peep of my guts even after eating a whole bar (whoops).


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 12, 2016)

Sorry guys I'm staying away from sugar free for that reason as I don't even want to risk it x


----------



## Ditto (Dec 12, 2016)

ChrisSamsDad said:


> ... Jerusalem Artichoke and the last time I had that - I had a very restless night, during which I was pretty sure something was going to burst out of my abdomen like happened to John Hurt in Alien. Eventually I released enough gas to power a small town for weeks.


 Really? I've just been told to eat these as Edgar Cayce said they were a cure for D.  Wouldn't know how to cook one anyway.

I can take or leave chocolate, I crave rice, potatoes, spaghetti and bread. I sometimes dream about bread.


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 12, 2016)

I have at least 2 slices of wholemeal bread a day i love the stuff x


----------



## Ditto (Dec 12, 2016)

Is your BG okay with that? If I ate bread I'd start craving sweet stuff again, not to mention chips and roasties and Weetabix. I have to be stern with myself as a food addict.


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 12, 2016)

Ditto said:


> Is your BG okay with that? If I ate bread I'd start craving sweet stuff again, not to mention chips and roasties and Weetabix. I have to be stern with myself as a food addict.


Well I have a sandwich everyday for lunch or a roll and my levels are usually lower 4-5 hours later before my tea than they were before my lunch but as I'm type 1 it's different to your situation x


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 2, 2017)

I bought a 100g bar of Green & Black's 85% organic dark chocolate recently, very dark, very smooth & softened with Madagascar vanilla! It tasted really bitter. An old favourite of mine was black magic chocs, sooo delicious but daren't buy now coz I'd guzzle the lot in one go! Ooops! But they're not on my food list these days, shame! How i muster up the will power & self discipline to walk past the sweets & confectionery aisles in the supermarket, I do not know but when I get to the checkout I sometimes find that someone has put a slab of coffee cake in my trolley....I wonder who that was considering I shop on my own!!!!!


----------



## KookyCat (Feb 2, 2017)

Thorntons now do a mini range called something beginning with R It might be revelations which are less sugar more cocoa, the dark chocolate coffee creams are rather nice.  I normally wouldn't contemplate thorntons not enough cocoa for me but it's pretty good.  Also Aldi and M&S both do good dark chocolate selections.  I'm all about the dark chocolate myself


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 2, 2017)

wirralass said:


> I bought a 100g bar of Green & Black's 85% organic dark chocolate recently, very dark, very smooth & softened with Madagascar vanilla! It tasted really bitter. An old favourite of mine was black magic chocs, sooo delicious but daren't buy now coz I'd guzzle the lot in one go! Ooops! But they're not on my food list these days, shame! How i muster up the will power & self discipline to walk past the sweets & confectionery aisles in the supermarket, I do not know but when I get to the checkout I sometimes find that someone has put a slab of coffee cake in my trolley....I wonder who that was considering I shop on my own!!!!!


I have the 85% G&B stuff in the house I absolutely love it  and although I can drink coffee all day I cant stand coffee flavoured things, strange I know haha x


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 2, 2017)

KookyCat said:


> Thorntons now do a mini range called something beginning with R It might be revelations which are less sugar more cocoa, the dark chocolate coffee creams are rather nice.  I normally wouldn't contemplate thorntons not enough cocoa for me but it's pretty good.  Also Aldi and M&S both do good dark chocolate selections.  I'm all about the dark chocolate myself


I don't have an M&S near me but my OH's mate got me 6 packs of Moser Roth from Aldi he got me a milk, caramel, obviously neither are dark but also got me 85%, 70% and I think Peruvian, Dominican haven't tried any yet as have a bar of 85% G&B broken up in a tub for my few squares a day haha x


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 2, 2017)

KookyCat said:


> Thorntons now do a mini range called something beginning with R It might be revelations which are less sugar more cocoa, the dark chocolate coffee creams are rather nice.  I normally wouldn't contemplate thorntons not enough cocoa for me but it's pretty good.  Also Aldi and M&S both do good dark chocolate selections.  I'm all about the dark chocolate myself


Here's your mate Kookycat....coffee creams one of my favourites, also cherry chocs, both yummy yum yum! Thanks for the info, take care.


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 2, 2017)

Guys come on coffee creams are YUCK haha @wirralass cherry chocolates on the other hand yummy  , I used to be bad at easter every year was obsessed with the little dark chocolate liquer filled eggs from Lidl but they were delicious  x


----------



## grovesy (Feb 2, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Guys come on coffee creams are YUCK haha @wirralass cherry chocolates on the other hand yummy  , I used to be bad at easter every year was obsessed with the little dark chocolate liquer filled eggs from Lidl but they were delicious  x


Not keen on either but I have been known to eat if desperate.


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 2, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Guys come on coffee creams are YUCK haha @wirralass cherry chocolates on the other hand yummy  , I used to be bad at easter every year was obsessed with the little dark chocolate liquer filled eggs from Lidl but they were delicious  x


Yes i agree Kaylz but I would scoff them both, easter or not!


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 2, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Not keen on either but I have been known to eat if desperate.


Ah common grovesy when are you ever desperate?!!!!!


----------



## Lindarose (Feb 2, 2017)

I'm with you Kaylz. Love coffee and love chocolate. But not together


----------



## KookyCat (Feb 2, 2017)

Chocolate and coffee and cherries all good with me as long as they're strong, dark and bitter I'm there .  I can't buy cherry liqueurs I wouldn't be able to resist and I have a strict limit on chocolate consumption, mainly because my love knows no bounds when it comes to dark chocolate.  Dark chocolate and peanut butter are my weakness


----------



## KookyCat (Feb 2, 2017)

Actually I've just realised I don't mind my chocolate with coffee, but I'd kill a person if they poisoned my coffee with chocolate, I was once presented with a mocha in Starbucks by mistake, I was most distressed when it hit my mouth.  I think I realise now why my Dad used to look at me and say "you're a funny creature".  I am a funny creature


----------



## robert@fm (Feb 2, 2017)

KookyCat said:


> Chocolate and coffee and cherries all good with me as long as they're strong, dark and bitter I'm there .  I can't buy cherry liqueurs I wouldn't be able to resist and I have a strict limit on chocolate consumption, mainly because my love knows no bounds when it comes to dark chocolate.  Dark chocolate and peanut butter are my weakness


One you might like is one I discovered today (I had an appointment at St. Thomas' and indulged in a bit of retail therapy afterwards, as I like to do when I get the chance) is Graze Dark Chocolate Cherry Tart (note that the one I had was a 128g bag, not the 40g punnet which seems to be the only packaging they seem to list on their site, but the product details are otherwise the same) — Belgian chocolate (only 54% so not quite "dark" by the standards of this forum, but still good), cherries, pecans and raisins. 72g carb per packet, but on the other hand virtually salt-free (unlike some chocolate) so healthy for one's kidneys.


----------



## KookyCat (Feb 2, 2017)

robert@fm said:


> One you might like is one I discovered today (I had an appointment at St. Thomas' and indulged in a bit of retail therapy afterwards, as I like to do when I get the chance) is Graze Dark Chocolate Cherry Tart (note that the one I had was a 128g bag, not the 40g punnet which seems to be the only packaging they seem to list on their site, but the product details are otherwise the same) — Belgian chocolate (only 54% so not quite "dark" by the standards of this forum, but still good), cherries, pecans and raisins. 72g carb per packet, but on the other hand virtually salt-free (unlike some chocolate) so healthy for one's kidneys.



I do quite like the graze pots, I used to have them delivered to work in my old job, olives were my favourites and one called Jaffa cake which was orange soaked raisins, dark chocolate and nuts.  Wasn't diabetic then so I didn't notice the carb values but now you've reminded me I might give them a try again


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 3, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I'm sorry we may be diabetics but we still deserve chocolate who's with me haha, anyway I'm on 4 squares of 85% green and blacks at the moment but anyone got any other decent chocolate recommendations, anything welcome - single chocolates, truffles, bars etc I do often make my own truffles but that just tempts me to use the leftover double cream in my cuppy (or even worse dip a teaspoon in the tub if I'm anywhere near the fridge) oops lol  x


Hey Kaylz, try my chocolate cake recipe..thread in Recipes


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 3, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Hey Kaylz, try my chocolate cake recipe..thread in Recipes


Do not encourage me I don't need any of that, I have heaps of new recipes myself I'm going to be kept busy for a while that's for sure, just not sure if I can go to the shop myself and buy the chocolate for all these recipes, I mean what will they think of me haha  x


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 3, 2017)

I get the cherry filled 85% choc from Aldi.  Comes in individually wrapped bars at 13g carb each.  Delicious & doesn't raise my BG much at all.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 3, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Do not encourage me I don't need any of that, I have heaps of new recipes myself I'm going to be kept busy for a while that's for sure, just not sure if I can go to the shop myself and buy the chocolate for all these recipes, I mean what will they think of me haha  x


Problem solved order it on line


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 3, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> I get the cherry filled 85% choc from Aldi.  Comes in individually wrapped bars at 13g carb each.  Delicious & doesn't raise my BG much at all.


Why did you have to do this, my OH's work mate said he would get me some from aldi as I don't have one near me and asked what flavours I wanted, I had no idea what they had so said just pick up a few different ones, he came back with 6 packs involving milk, caramel and different darks but no cherry filled, well guess what he's going to be getting asked to get next time haha  x


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 3, 2017)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Problem solved order it on line


You GENIUS thanks never thought of that , won't look so great on the bank statement though lists of bloody chocolate haha  x


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 4, 2017)

Do you guys suggest ordering it from Amazon in case the pickers & packers at the local Tesco recognise my name haha x


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 5, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> I get the cherry filled 85% choc from Aldi.  Comes in individually wrapped bars at 13g carb each.  Delicious & doesn't raise my BG much at all.


@MarkParrot. You're a good advert for Aldi and Tesco!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 6, 2017)

Our town only has an Aldi, so we shop there a lot.  Have to travel a bit further for a Tesco for the things we can't get at Aldi.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 6, 2017)

The trouble with my Aldi is over the last couple of years it has got so popular that it is often difficult to find a parking space. When it first opened about 20 years ago it was only really busy on a Thursday when the offers were started. The store has been extended a least twice over the years but there is no room for more parking.


----------



## Donald (Feb 6, 2017)

Got a E-mail from The British corner shop 
http://britishcornershop.us13.list-...9b147153186297180b&id=1dfbe4cb2a&e=3f045805ca


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 19, 2017)

robert@fm said:


> One you might like is one I discovered today (I had an appointment at St. Thomas' and indulged in a bit of retail therapy afterwards, as I like to do when I get the chance) is Graze Dark Chocolate Cherry Tart (note that the one I had was a 128g bag, not the 40g punnet which seems to be the only packaging they seem to list on their site, but the product details are otherwise the same) — Belgian chocolate (only 54% so not quite "dark" by the standards of this forum, but still good), cherries, pecans and raisins. 72g carb per packet, but on the other hand virtually salt-free (unlike some chocolate) so healthy for one's kidneys.


@robert@fm. Love your new Avatar


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 11, 2017)

@Robin sorry to have tagged you in this rather old post but my nearest store associated with the Co-Op (Scotmid) has just got the 85% bars in so will have to get it and see what it's like haha x


----------



## Robin (Mar 11, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> @Robin sorry to have tagged you in this rather old post but my nearest store associated with the Co-Op (Scotmid) has just got the 85% bars in so will have to get it and see what it's like haha x


Hope you like it! I just bought another five bars while it's on offer. With three other family members helping out, I think I might just get it eaten before the sell by date!


----------

